# Buffy and Pie



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I came downstairs today and there was Buffy and Pie, asleep on the ground. Only not asleep. You know.

I'm not sure what happened to both of them, but I'm heartbroken. They were such unusual little girls, so full of personality, so young to just...die. I was playing with all the girls yesterday and they seemed fine. The other girls are very subdued, so I think they know what's happened. 

RIP Buffy, one of the first rats I ever had, who had an affinity toward still full coconut shells. RIP Pie, the Siamese rat I never thought I'd own, who loved nothing more than sleeping in my hood.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry Babs


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss  *hugs*


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you all, it's nice to have a place to come where people understand. To most of my friends and family, they were just a pair of rats that died. It's always hard to lose them, and so suddenly too. *Hugs* You guys are the best, thank you so much. <3


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm really sorry They were very adorable rats. I'm sure they knew how much you loved them.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you <3 

I think I've figured out what happened. A couple of nights ago my mam was cleaning the nest of tables beside their cage, and she rearranged them a bit. The house phone sits on the top table, and its wire was moved close enough that the girls pulled it in through the bars of their cage and chewed through it. I discovered it almost straight away and took it back, but it looked like just a clean bite through so I didn't think much more of it. 

It's the only thing I can think of that could possible have killed two otherwise perfectly healthy young rats at the same time. Perhaps they both ingested a piece of it that they shouldn't have. I just hope they weren't in any pain. It looked like they passed in their sleep at least. I feel so guilty about it, but I'm determined to learn from mistakes like this. So if ever a wire gets pulled in again, no matter how clean it looks I won't ever take that chance.


----------

